# Vertex CS-8 indexing spacer/rotary table



## johnnyc14 (Apr 10, 2014)

I picked up one of these in need of some love and I'm wondering if any one knows where I can get a manual and parts list for it.

http://www.vertex-tw.com.tw/products/products_list.php?cid=15


----------



## RandyM (Apr 11, 2014)

Have you tried contacting the manufacture? Your link to their site has contact help. I would think that would be a great place to start.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Apr 11, 2014)

RandyM said:


> Have you tried contacting the manufacture? Your link to their site has contact help. I would think that would be a great place to start.



Thanks Randy,
I have sent them and email but have not gotten a reply yet.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought this Vertex indexer from a fellow who had given up once he took the rear cover off and saw the reason it was seized. I got it for $1 per pound. It was a giant mess of rust inside. I really was looking for a 6" version as the 8" one is very heavy (165 lbs) and bulky but I decided to try and repair it and try it for size on my PM932 mill. I forgot to take pictures before disassembly but after I took it apart I realized the only parts I needed to buy were the 2 bearings on the worm shaft which I got from a local bearing supply for $28. I spent more money on 4 litre botttles of Evaporust to soak all the rusty parts in. The main body was very rusty inside and too big to be submerged in my bucket of Evaporust so I pressure washed it and then took a few hours using an air powered die grinder with various sized wire brush wheels to remove the rust. It turned out well and operates very smoothly but is missing the 6 index plates that fit in under the rear cover that allow rapid indexing to 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 12, and 24 divisions. I am going to use it for a while and if I like it I will probably make some dividing plates. Here are some pics of the overhaul process.

The body after a lot of clean up work.







The table after 2 days soaking in Evaporust, turned out almost like new.













The brake shoes are pitted from the rust but that does not affect function. When I was installing them one of springs launched accross the shop and after searching for it for and hour I replaced it with another spring I had on hand.







I thought the main gear would be toast because it was so rusty but after 2 days of soaking it turned out very nicely.







The worm gear is pretty pitted but still runs smoothly and can be adjusted to 0 end play. I replace the 2 worm shaft bearing with new ones.










I cleaned up the hand wheels and they turned out nicely.














The spring loaded pin that notches into the indexing plates was very rusty but after soaking it looks like new again.










Here it is assembled with the back cover on.







The chuck was pretty gunked up and rusty but after soaking and cleaning it works fine and is quite a nice 8" removable jaw chuck.




I indexed the chuck in all three positions and amazingly was able to get it to .001" runout.
















All in all, a worthwhile investment I think. It looks pretty large on my little mill but I will see how it work out.


----------



## awander (Apr 13, 2014)

http://images.machineryhouse.com.au/R004/PDF/Manual


----------



## johnnyc14 (Apr 13, 2014)

awander said:


> http://images.machineryhouse.com.au/R004/PDF/Manual



Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for!

John


----------



## awander (Apr 13, 2014)

johnnyc14 said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> John



Glad I could help, John!


----------



## RandyM (Apr 14, 2014)

WOW! Andy, it is cleaning up real nice. You have to be pretty pleased at how it is turning out.

:thumbzup3:


----------

